# Mystery mighty smell hits New York



## editor (Jan 8, 2007)

A great unpleasant waft of a mysterious gassy smell has apparently descended on New York, with some office workers evacuated from buildings, trains stopped and at least one woman carted off to hospital after becoming overcome by the pong.

Anyone in New York getting a noseful?

http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...EWYORK-GAS.xml&WTmodLoc=NewsHome-C1-topNews-3


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

It's a leaking metaphor.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 8, 2007)

No but I was evacuated from my office in Hammersmith today cos of a gas leak. Got off work two hours early - wicked. 

Lots of firemen running around. All very dramatic.

tbh wouldn't mind if the whole building was engulfed in a huge fireball.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't know about the smell, but the woman in Brixton wholefoods just told me it was exceptionally warm in NY right now. She actually said people were sunbathing. This can't be true, can it?


----------



## mikeinworthing (Jan 8, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Don't know about the smell, but the woman in Brixton wholefoods just told me it was exceptionally warm in NY right now. She actually said people were sunbathing. This can't be true, can it?



The BBC site shows the forecast today as 13c & rain.  

here


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 8, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Don't know about the smell, but the woman in Brixton wholefoods just told me it was exceptionally warm in NY right now. She actually said people were sunbathing. This can't be true, can it?



Front page of the Guardian has a piccie of sunbathing yankees in Maryland, as well as a line saying that temps are as high as 22 degrees and "_New Yorkers ditched their jackets for T-shirts and cherry trees blossomed in the Big Apple_". So there you go.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not in NY, but I've been walking around in shirt sleeves for the better part of a week.  Its been running 45 degrees F.*   I heard it was 72 one day in NY, but they've had a cold front move in today.  Weird weather.

* We had the worst ice-storm in 30 years the week before that.  Some cousins have been running off generator power ever since and expect to be off grid power for at least another week.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 9, 2007)

This made me laugh:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16540961/

NJ have always had the nickname "the armpit of the US."


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 9, 2007)

it the old london miasma 

it's obviously been reborn


----------



## D (Jan 17, 2007)

People were talking about it all day, but I somehow managed to avoid the odor (it was concentrated primarily near Herald Square, I think).

The yoga studio was stink-free (well, except for the standard sweaty/incense-y smells ).


----------

